# Meet my Boys



## scrappysmom (Mar 24, 2003)

Here's Bubba,










and Scrappy, 










and my new baby, Jet


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

yahoo is not letting you link to the pictures  


try http://www.villagephotos.com/ for hosting the photos of your kitties.


----------



## scrappysmom (Mar 24, 2003)

darn, and it worked when I previewed it too...


----------



## VegasCats (Mar 17, 2003)

Try again. We want to see your cats!


----------

